# Feeding Question!



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

Okay guys, 
so i still dont know if im giving a good amount of food. 

seems like everytime i feed 20 minutes later they are still Scraping EVERYTHING in site for algeea... and theyr stomachs still looks empty... it has that little 
/-----\
indent, so i kno there hungry...

but how much am i soposed to feed 2.5"-3" cichlids?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well as long as you feed them the right food, (Herbivore, Carnivore) and make sure they all get a share, continue feeding until you think its right. I mean, I feed my fish 3+ times a day, I let them eat enough where the food wont hit the bottom and then ill do it later in the day or before bed.

Since you say their stomachs are indented. feed them the same amount again just at a different time of day. Dont feed A lot more all at once.

Haha here is a funny video of my fry eating some Banana worms .


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

i fed them after i read your post... lol it just seems like these fish's metabolism is MAD high lol

now there stomach looks indented again... lol oh boy..

hopefully they don't get bloat


----------

